# which branch to chose in engineering ?



## isenberg (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).

I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2013)

Mech is one of the most "rigorous" engineering branch in the sense that you'll have to work hard both physically and mentally. You need to be very good in Drawing and Workshops(Plumbing, carpentry etc.) as well as you need to be good in basic science subjects(PCM).


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just check the syllabus of streams you're interested from colleges you intend to enroll in. That should give you a fair idea about each stream.


----------



## sksundram (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say buy three books relating to these 3 branches. Read it and then you will have a fair idea of what these branches hold for you and which of them excites you. The thing is that syllabuses in most of the colleges/universities (except IITs) are not being revised for a long long time would make you a complete jack@ss if you rely on them completely. You have to go out of your comfort zone and learn the nuances of each subject matter. Higher education is a completely different ball game. I appreciate your decision of going for M.Tech. But remember that 4 years is a long time. FYI almost all PSUs are recruiting through GATE now a days.

And it's not that CS is not tough as compared to Mech. Every stream is tough at some times. All it depends is where your interest lies. And do your Master's degree from either IIT or any Foreign University.

The books I recommend: Introduction to algorithm by cormen, digital logic by morris mano, strength of materials by any author.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 18, 2013)

No need to buy books; just get a general overview of what each branch is about using internet sources and topics you will be studying. Take the branch that seems most interesting to you.

4 years is a very long time and I'd recommend to not think about an M.Tech now. In any case; M.Tech today isn't what it seems - people do it primarily to reinforce old concepts and gain a better placement; not to learn something new.



			
				sksundaram said:
			
		

> FYI almost all PSUs are recruiting through GATE now a days.



Yeah, something that reduces their own workload while causing many more problems than will be solved by such a method. People really ought to re-think their education system if an entrance exam is the measure for gaining knowledge. These days, people don't even conduct an interview for M.Tech admissions and when they do, the weightage is often low (10-30%). In the long run, you will never be able to get a good candidate using such half efforts.


----------



## krazylearner (Aug 30, 2013)

Frankly saying if U have a really good college like IIT , NIT or goverment college then choose any branch ... u will get the job but if you are going for any private college then job chance is very low in any branch ....if u choose CSE then atleast you can so something like Freelance , developein website etc


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dont choose mechanical. Its toughest engineering branch to complete. Also placement opportunity are way too low compared to CS or IT. Also as a mechanical engineer you would do most amount of work and get least amount of salary. Money is very low in this branch unless you get in to govt sector where pay is 10LPA.If you are not a bright student or didnt get during campus then you are Literally dead. Your starting salary will be laughable. Even slogging after 2-3 years your salary would be still lower than a call centre guy.


----------



## digik (Oct 8, 2013)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
> I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).
> 
> I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.




Everybody is somewhat varied in their opinion.

I would try to help you in making your decision.

1. You are good at Physics, as per your version. So, none of the branches will be tough to you.

2. If job is your immediate  priority, then you can do B.Tech in any of the core branches - Mechanical, Electrical, Civil and then go for job.

3. Your intent for doing M.Tech indicates that you want to learn and job is not your immediate priority. If you want to join Mechanical you can. It is most sought after courses. All these three core branches will allow you to switch over to any other branches at a later stage. If you do M.Tech then you should go for Research oriented job or teaching. For other jobs, B.Tech is sufficient and if you choose other jobs then doing M.Tech is waste of time.

4. All the core subjects have workshops etc. but they might not be physically challenging as the physically challenging part are mostly left of Diploma students. Though the study of diploma students is physically taxing, it doesnot need to be physically very strong. Students with average health are able to manage.

Hope my post helps your decision making. Have a good time.


----------



## Draggin (Jan 29, 2014)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
> I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).
> 
> I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.



Hi, i am also confused with your question, why you are thinking about Mtec, these days its simple waste of time, If your really interested in programming you can choose CSE.

I like to suggest Mech or Civil for better future.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 16, 2014)

@isenberg: Identify which areas in Physics are you more interested in. If you like, for example, mechanics and thermodynamics, you should opt for mechanical. If you like electromagnetics, current electricity and the circuit based chapters, go for electrical. If you like semiconductors, waves and oscillations, communications go for electronics.

If you liked stuff like atomic physics, Bohr model, optics etc. you'd be better served by just doing a BSc in physics.

You can go for computer science if you like to program and are reasonably good with maths (you don't need to be excellent in maths).

Like I said, go read up on common syllabi of various B.Tech/BE courses of some nearby university which will give you a general idea. Then you can make a proper decision.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
> I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).
> 
> I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.



first fare well in the engg entrance exams. if you dont get into a reputed[obviously Govt.] college, all your btech mtech will be value after a donut. 

mech is a true core branch in engg and requires your full attention during the first four years. im not even talking about mtech. there will always be a need for good mech enggs, so slog away. and dont forget to use your brain while slogging. engg is not about memorising and vomiting. you need to apply your knowledge. only then will you enjoy it. 

mtech is more of a specialisation. there are different disciplines in mech. in mtech you specialise in one or two of those. 

so, firstly, fare well in the entrance exams and get into a good college/uni.

- - - Updated - - -



The Conqueror said:


> Mech is one of the most "rigorous" engineering branch in the sense that you'll have to work hard both physically and mentally. You need to be very good in Drawing and Workshops(Plumbing, carpentry etc.) as well as you need to be good in basic science subjects(PCM).



 //

- - - Updated - - -



sksundram said:


> I would say buy three books relating to these 3 branches. Read it and then you will have a fair idea of what these branches hold for you and which of them excites you. The thing is that syllabuses in most of the colleges/universities (except IITs) are not being revised for a long long time would make you a complete jack@ss if you rely on them completely. You have to go out of your comfort zone and learn the nuances of each subject matter. Higher education is a completely different ball game. I appreciate your decision of going for M.Tech. But remember that 4 years is a long time. FYI almost all PSUs are recruiting through GATE now a days.
> 
> And it's not that CS is not tough as compared to Mech. Every stream is tough at some times. All it depends is where your interest lies. And do your Master's degree from either IIT or any Foreign University.
> 
> The books I recommend: Introduction to algorithm by cormen, digital logic by morris mano, strength of materials by any author.



lolwut


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

alexjames212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is really a tricky question, However, i strongly believe that you should choose one that is compatible with your interest or talent. You could find all the colleges in India which offers these two courses with the help of any ~snip~


Again with the spam, wish I had a ban button


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2014)

Mechanical branch has the lowest number of girls per class..
Just a tip 

My vote goes for CSE


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Mechanical branch has the lowest number of girls per class..
> Just a tip
> 
> My vote goes for CSE


Nope, IT gets that


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

Mechatronics. That might be the best stream out there for you.

CSE is not at all confined. You can have a multitude of topics to specialize in such as VLSI, Image Processing, Algorithms, Robotics, Cryptanalysis, Networking, and a huge area of possible research. They are not that popular, however...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 22, 2014)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
> I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).
> 
> I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.



Go through some video lectures of 3rd or 4th sem from NPTEL and decide 
the branch of interest if you get very good college.




sandeep410 said:


> Dont choose mechanical. Its toughest engineering branch to complete. Also placement opportunity are way too low compared to CS or IT. Also as a mechanical engineer you would do most amount of work and get least amount of salary. Money is very low in this branch unless you get in to govt sector where pay is 10LPA.If you are not a bright student or didnt get during campus then you are Literally dead. Your starting salary will be laughable. Even slogging after 2-3 years your salary would be still lower than a call centre guy.



Not always. Mech is always worth if you do from IIT or NIT with interest.

Highest govt jobs in india are there for Mech and Civil, followed by Electrical.
Very few for CS,ECE.

If you do from Tier II/III Colleges  your logic may be considering private sector jobs.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 22, 2014)

+1 to Mechatronics
But there are very few universities who have established syllabus!


----------



## Rohan10 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you love challenges in your life than I recommend you go for Mech instead of CSE, even my friend is doing Mech from government college he has told me about this, but also he enjoying because he loves mechanical so you have to decide what you have to do.........


----------



## srkmish (Oct 31, 2014)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am really confused about deciding which branch to take admission into in b.tech amongst Mech. , CSE and ECE.
> I want to do M.tech after B.tech. So, salary is not a big deal for me (at least not yet).
> 
> I've always wanted to go for CSE as I had interest in programming and other computer application stuff. But I think CSE is too confined and since I am not exactly sure about what I wanna do my specialization in. I want to be exposed to the most broadest branch. I am also really interested in Physics and have got really good marks in XII (98) . So Mechanical seems like the branch that is going to provide me the exposure and time to think and develop my interest for a specific field that I want to do m.tech in.So, if after B.tech in Mech, if I still find CS interesting  then I may do M.tech in CS. But I don't know much about mech. and I've heard that It's harder than CSE. So, I just wanted to get some idea from those who have done eng mech. or CSE or ECE that if this is a right decision to just go for the most vast field in b,tech just for the sake of exploring my interest for higher studies.



Mech is boring man and if you already have interset in CSE its great. Why look anywhere else. Plus since you get plenty of free time in CS, you can work on projects or other stuff which interest you. There are always one or two professors in every department who will guide you selflessly in whatever you are enthusiastic about.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 2, 2014)

I have passed out of college in 2013 and I stil have no idea what I want to do in my life. Just saying.

There's a lot to come in your life, you don't need to get fixated on anything right now, although I would highly suggest making up your mind between CSE and Mech, both are poles apart imo.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 3, 2014)

Better do anything apart from engineering


----------



## seamon (Dec 4, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Better do anything apart from engineering



Why is that?


----------



## alina (Jan 31, 2015)

Its not about what job you will get and how much you will earn from your job.
Its about your interest. You should identify your interest and choose accordingly branch for your engineering.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

QUite an interesting thread !! But in my opinion, i would go for one where your heart follows... I know its a little flimy but it works .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Computers or Mechanical Engineering...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

OP asked for advice in 2013. He would've joined a college by now. No point in bumping old threads. @mods please close it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2016)

Requesting mods to close the thread because of spamming.


----------

